

Design ≠ Aesthetics - slowwriter
http://wrttn.in/85b86a

======
ianstormtaylor
Thank you. I've been frustrated with all of the comments making these same
mistakes this past month on Hacker News.

Thought: one problem that might lead to the confusion is that in some
situations aesthetics is the where the solution to the problem lies (think
apparel design or poster design). In those cases, the other problems have long
been solved and all that is left to iterate on is the appearance.
<http://www.usabilitypost.com/2011/11/11/timeless-fashion/>

Side note: it's interesting how people are quick to admit Steve Jobs was a
genius and built great products, but they fail to take away what was probably
the thing he advocated most.

~~~
slowwriter
Thank you as well! At times beauty is indeed an important part of the user
experience.

If you wish, to help spread the message you can share the essay with your
followers on Twitter. That will be massively appreciated!

------
antaeus
I do not have many things to say about it, besides... how precise that is.

I agree to the strongest.

